# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Meer dan 5 miljoen mensen lopen risico op vitamine D-tekort

## Leontien

Naar schatting lopen meer dan 5 miljoen mensen in Nederland een risico op een vitamine D-tekort, waaronder 90% van de bewoners van verzorgings- en verpleeghuizen. Vitamine D zit maar heel beperkt in voeding, waardoor we voor vitamine D afhankelijk zijn van zonlicht. Echter in Nederland is de zon gedurende de herfst- en wintermaanden te zwak voor de aanmaak van vitamine D in het lichaam. Volgens de Gezondheidsraad hebben miljoenen Nederlanders dagelijks extra vitamine D nodig in de vorm van supplementen. Desondanks weten nog maar weinig Nederlanders wat het belang van vitamine D is. Een tekort kan naast botontkalking (osteoporose) ook leiden tot spierzwakte, met een verhoogd risico op vallen als gevolg. Daarnaast wordt een vitamine D-tekort in verband gebracht met andere ziektebeelden, waaronder diabetes en darmkanker. Voor meer voorlichting kan men vanaf nu ook terecht op de nieuwe website vitamineDinformatie.nl waar onder andere is te zien of je risico loopt op een vitamine D-tekort.

Meer aandacht voor het belang van vitamine D voor sterke botten en spieren en de implementatie van de nieuwe richtlijnen kan gezondheidsproblemen voorkomen. Schattingen van de kostenreductie, door het voorkomen van gezondheidsproblemen ten gevolge van een vitamine D-tekort, wijzen op een miljardenbesparing in de gezondheidszorg.

*Advies Gezondheidsraad*
De Gezondheidsraad acht vitamine D-supplementen noodzakelijk voor iedereen die onvoldoende buiten komt, vaak bedekkende kleding draagt of een donkere huid heeft (vanaf huidtype IV). Voor kinderen van 0 tot 4 jaar, zwangeren en vrouwen van 50 jaar en ouder geldt dat zij het gehele jaar extra vitamine D moeten innemen, ongeacht de hoeveelheid zonlicht. Dit advies geldt ook voor alle 70-plussers, bewoners van verpleeg- en verzorgingstehuizen en mensen met osteoporose. De apotheker kan een goed persoonlijk advies geven over de juiste dosering en het gebruik van supplementen. 

De Gezondheidsraad verstaat onder voldoende buiten komen: dagelijks 15 tot 30 minuten tussen 11.00 en 15.00 uur met tenminste handen en hoofd ontbloot. 

Kom jij genoeg buiten in de herfst en in de winter voor vitamine D-opname? Of gebruik je vitamine D-supplementen?

----------


## gerard1977

In het lichaam is het parathormoon actief welke de uitwisselsnelheid van calcium met botten bepaalt. Indien er relatief veel vitamine D aanwezig is zal dit hormoon minder tot niet actief zijn waardoor geen botontkalking plaatsvindt. Een tekort zal echter wel grote invloed daarop hebben. Heeft u daarnaast een trage schildklier of slikt u reeds Thyrax dan is extra waakzaamheid noodzakelijk omdat het hormoon onvoldoende wordt aangemaakt. Het zorgt voor een extra aanslag op de calcium voorraad aanwezig in botten. Hoe is vitamine D, K2 en calcium inname met zonnestraling noodzakelijk om botontkalking tegen te gaan: Veel zon met vitamine D3 en K2 bij botontkalking innemen

----------

